# Tomgang´s project 2 systems in 1 case. All air cooled.



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

I was asked to make a build log for my new project 2 systems in 1 case. You can see all parts that goes in to this build in the link: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4537865

The first image of the mini-itx system up and running. Just a basic setup now to test for temperature and stability, before gettings mounted in the case and i go to the normal ATX system. Dont exspect good image in this thread. My phone i use, is cheap garbage and is very sensitive to how the lights is in the room.

But to kick of this log. Here are a few image of the mini-itx with wondows 10 installed and ready to test. But now i am in the first step to build it and move on form X58.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

I have just testet the CPU at stock settings and stock fan profile on motherboard with Prime 95 with small files or the hottest test. I can happely repport that temperature are just fine. with stock CPU settings and this little air cooler. CPU max out at 71-72 degree celsius and since max temp is 95, this is well with in spec. Temp is around the same with Cinebench R20 test running continued. CPU fan runs 1900 RPM and its max rated RPM is 2500 rpm, so the fan still have more to give as well. Temp seems to be all in check at stock and i also seems i can actually be allowed to run cpu over stock settings and i hornestly dit not exspect that. System also stabel and no crashing. CPU clock does run just below base clock maxed out with prime95, but remember prime 95 is also really beating a cpu. i can also comfirm it boost to it´s max rated clock of 4650 MHz. So far so good.

This will be the last post today. it´s getting late and i need to eat to. Oh can also tell that motherboard bios is updated to the latest none beta version. Memory, the 2 x 16 GB kit does run dual rank. Just if any one wundered.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

Looking good sir!!     Can't wait for the progress!!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2021)

So now second system is up and running. Stable and some bloody good temperature for a Zen 3 CPU. Again i am limit by the stock power settings and nothing is touched in bios accept active memory XMP profile. These temp are with stock fan profile not touched and remember these fans can ramp up to 3000 RPM or just around that mark., that also mean these fans ramp up higher with out a optimized fan profile. it ilde around 35 degree celsius with around 1400 RPM on fans and under load on Cinebench R20 and prime95, average temp is 55 degree celsius and one peak of 60 degree celsius possible caused by a single core boost as i open software. Yes it get hotter by a few cores boosting than all core at max load. Fan speed settles down at around 1600 RPM at 55 degree celsius and the fans can go to 3000 rpm. So a lot of head room for som overclcock. Prime95 all core clock is in the 3,2 to 3,3 GHz area and just as 5600X that is below baseclock limited by power settings. Cinebench R20 cpu stays at around 3,8 to 3,9 GHz. Well if you only intend to run this cpu at stock, you deffently dosent need any exsotic custom water cooling.

Next up is to prepare the case and mount PSU, case fans and so on. Cause now the two systems are ready to go in to the case now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 10, 2021)

If you need an all-core CPU test stronger than Cinebench, you should probably disable AVX while using Prime95. Under the PB algorithm, the Ryzen 5000s are underclocked even harder than Ryzen 3000s in P95 AVX, to the point that there's not a lot of point in running the test as is anymore. iirc LinpackXtreme still runs as hard as it did before.

Shouldn't have to worry much about AVX stability, the algorithm seems to handle that well. Just as long as ST and MT are stable in non-AVX to highest possible clocks.

As for the temps, ST being hotter than MT is a trend that you'll see even more when you start gaming on your system, esp on air. Par for the course on the 2CCD CPUs, unless you crank up the PPT limit 

Glad to see everything is finally coming together for you, it was a long wait. Methinks you should have waited for 5600G on the ITX system, less power, less heat, more iGPU and moar mem OC


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If you need an all-core CPU test stronger than Cinebench, you should probably disable AVX while using Prime95. Under the PB algorithm, the Ryzen 5000s are underclocked even harder than Ryzen 3000s in P95 AVX, to the point that there's not a lot of point in running the test as is anymore. iirc LinpackXtreme still runs as hard as it did before.
> 
> As for the temps, ST being hotter than MT is a trend that you'll see even more when you start gaming on your system. Par for the course on the 2CCD CPUs, unless you crank up the PPT limit
> 
> Glad to see everything is finally coming together for you, it was a long wait. Methinks you should have waited for 5600G on the ITX system, less power, less heat, more iGPU and moar mem OC


Dosent matter with AVX load for me. Dont use AVX under normal use. Prime95 is more for test of temp and stability than any thing else. I am aware of the low clock with prime. That is normal.

Well i will have to wait with gaming and see temp there then. No i am happy with 5600X, temp with the lower profile cooler are lower than i exspected. I exspected around 80 degree celsius at full load. So im happy with low 70 degree celsius. 

It was a long wait inded. halt a year from ordering the first parts to have it all. well the wait for Zen 3 cpu in stock, took a long time to happen.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 12, 2021)

New Update. Good in the progres of getting the system build. But i have a set back. I need a new GPU riser kabel, the one i got is to long for the MINI-ITX system, so a shorter one is in order and shipped. Will have to wait and see how long it takes to get here, as it has been ordere from another country and there will be som tax feed on it that will prolong the arrival. I also had the change the GPU for the Mini-ITX because GTX 1050 TI cooler almost covering all of the CPU fan and sufficate it from gettng air to the cooler and buy a ASUS GTX 1650 with low profile cooler. Still covering some og the CPU fan, but much better now and GTX 1650 is faster than GTX 1050 TI, so it´s propably a win in the long run, given this GPU shortage will last a long time. I think well in to 2022 before any thing starts to be better.

So there are still a few things needed to be done. Cable management first of all in the back, connect Fans and fan controller up, Connect RGB light and control for it. So still a few things. I also still need to get windows install done. Meaning install all drivers, update and software i use. So not done yet and i dont know if i get finnish this week. From next week don´t exspect any update before the weekgend. I begin at work again next week, so there will not be so much time to work on this project.

But here are a few image of the progress i have made. Let me know if you have an idea, of a better setup of cable or other things. I´m open for idea´s i maybe not have think of my self. It´s still a work in progress and some cables might be replaced later.

Empty and stripped down case at the beginning of building.




Now to where i am right now.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 12, 2021)

That is awesome man, and so are you


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 12, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That is awesome man, and so are you


Thanks. I think this will turn out great, when done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> New Update. Good in the progres of getting the system build. But i have a set back. I need a new GPU riser kabel, the one i got is to long for the MINI-ITX system, so a shorter one is in order and shipped. Will have to wait and see how long it takes to get here, as it has been ordere from another country and there will be som tax feed on it that will prolong the arrival. I also had the change the GPU for the Mini-ITX because GTX 1050 TI cooler almost covering all of the CPU fan and sufficate it from gettng air to the cooler and buy a ASUS GTX 1650 with low profile cooler. Still covering some og the CPU fan, but much better now and GTX 1650 is faster than GTX 1050 TI, so it´s propably a win in the long run, given this GPU shortage will last a long time. I think well in to 2022 before any thing starts to be better.
> 
> So there are still a few things needed to be done. Cable management first of all in the back, connect Fans and fan controller up, Connect RGB light and control for it. So still a few things. I also still need to get windows install done. Meaning install all drivers, update and software i use. So not done yet and i dont know if i get finnish this week. From next week don´t exspect any update before the weekgend. I begin at work again next week, so there will not be so much time to work on this project.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how all that was going to work. Nice!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was wondering how all that was going to work. Nice!


Yeah i hope you and others now have a better idea of whats going on.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 13, 2021)

I do believe the good man is truly having so much fun - simply building! 

Go Tomgang Go!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 13, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I do believe the good man is truly having so much fun - simply building!
> 
> Go Tomgang Go!


Oh you bet I enjoying building it. It's 12 years ago I last build a new pc from buttom and up. So it's not something that happens now and then. But perhaps every decade or so.

I also got fans and controllers connected up and ready Saturday. Now I frankly just need to connect RGB and get the clutter of wires looking nice as possible on the back side + wait for that riser cable to come. So today I will take a break from it. I've been building every day since Tuesday. So now I need to do something else for a change.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> So now second system is up and running. Stable and some bloody good temperature for a Zen 3 CPU. Again i am limit by the stock power settings and nothing is touched in bios accept active memory XMP profile. These temp are with stock fan profile not touched and remember these fans can ramp up to 3000 RPM or just around that mark., that also mean these fans ramp up higher with out a optimized fan profile. it ilde around 35 degree celsius with around 1400 RPM on fans and under load on Cinebench R20 and prime95, average temp is 55 degree celsius and one peak of 60 degree celsius possible caused by a single core boost as i open software. Yes it get hotter by a few cores boosting than all core at max load. Fan speed settles down at around 1600 RPM at 55 degree celsius and the fans can go to 3000 rpm. So a lot of head room for som overclcock. Prime95 all core clock is in the 3,2 to 3,3 GHz area and just as 5600X that is below baseclock limited by power settings. Cinebench R20 cpu stays at around 3,8 to 3,9 GHz. Well if you only intend to run this cpu at stock, you deffently dosent need any exsotic custom water cooling.
> 
> Next up is to prepare the case and mount PSU, case fans and so on. Cause now the two systems are ready to go in to the case now.
> 
> ...


I like the airwolf helo background


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 13, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I like the airwolf helo background


I do myself. I've always been a fan of Airwolf and knight rider.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I do myself. I've always been a fan of Airwolf and knight rider.


Where did you get it from. 
I would love to get it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 13, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Where did you get it from.
> I would love to get it.


From here: https://www.deviantart.com/alxfx/art/Airwolf-2020-849343138


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> From here: https://www.deviantart.com/alxfx/art/Airwolf-2020-849343138


oh lala, thank you


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 13, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> oh lala, thank you


Your welcome.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 19, 2021)

Just a little update. Bofh machines are now booting inside the case, but it´s not going to be finish this weekgend as i had hope for. With a custom build like this, there are some unik configgurations that needs unik solutions at times and i am in that possision right now.

So there are two things i need to short out. There are to few USB 2.0 headers on the Dark hero motherboard where i will control all RGB from. There are only two and i need 3. So for that i am thinking on buying this internal USB hub to fix that problem and so i can control RGB and fan controllers porperly: Amazon.com: NZXT Internal USB Hub 3 - AC-IUSBH-M3-4 Internal USB 2.0 Ports - 3M Dual Lock Tapes - Magnetic Body - Plug and Play: Computers & Accessories

The second thing is the fan controllers are bofh starting up no matter what of the system that is started up. They start up ass soon they get power from the molex (PSU turns on all sata/molex and PCIe ports, even if just one system is running and you cant do anything about it) and that means all fans start at full power and that controller that dosent get any signal from motherboard and software are just running fans at 100 %. So i am thinking on buying two molex exstentions cables and then put a on off swicth on the yellow 12 volts wire. So i can turn the controllers on and off depending on what system is in use. That shut solve that.

else i just need to cable manege ment it and its pretty much done. Then where are just to get all the drivers and software installed. But the above things needs to be shorted out first. else it will not go accordinly to my plans.

A few image of a almost finish system running. But it´s still a work in progress and as you can see, cables need to be properly wired in the case as well. Now it´s just a mess of cables. Two of the fans in top and at the buttom does not have RGB on as one of the control hubs to these fans is not connected to motherboard cause i need a USB 2.0 header more and thats where the internal USB hub come in to play as each controller hub can only have up to 4 RGB lanes connected and as it is configured now i need 6 rgb lanes for the fans. You can also see that HDD cases are out, cause it turned out one of the WD gold 14 TB was bad and has been RMA. But i just got money back and i am not buying a new one right now given the current pricing of large capacity drives and it also turned out that the gold drives are not a silent HDD (if you are after a silent HDD, WD GOLD is not reccomended). But it´s fast for at HDD as under benchmark of the HDD i got up 260 MB/s at read and for a HDD that´s pretty good. So for now i will use one WD gold 14 TB and one WD red 4 TB from my old system temporaly. I can also tell that the one PSU seems to work just fine with one or bofh system turned on. No matter one of it is. 


















Just a side note. I tested my fiber optick connection on the Asus B550-I mini-ATX board with a wireless connection. It´s a 500/500 Mbits fiber lane. So it seems i lose some speed on the upload compared to wired connection on X58 and about 100 mbit loss. But look at that ping. I am really surprized about ping. It´s just as good as if it´s a wired connection. 2-3 MS ping is the same no matter what. I dit run it severel times to confirm. But ping whas the same at every test, however upload was different every time. Upload seems to be stable around the 500 Mbits mark.





That´s all for now. I will a wait those thins to come home.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Just a little update. Bofh machines are now booting inside the case, but it´s not going to be finish this weekgend as i had hope for. With a custom build like this, there are some unik configgurations that needs unik solutions at times and i am in that possision right now.
> 
> So there are two things i need to short out. There are to few USB 2.0 headers on the Dark hero motherboard where i will control all RGB from. There are only two and i need 3. So for that i am thinking on buying this internal USB hub to fix that problem and so i can control RGB and fan controllers porperly: Amazon.com: NZXT Internal USB Hub 3 - AC-IUSBH-M3-4 Internal USB 2.0 Ports - 3M Dual Lock Tapes - Magnetic Body - Plug and Play: Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...


Tomgang is rockin' TWO Aquaero 6s, not ONE - but TWO! 

Lookin' good tech brother. 

Here's mine. Removed the front panel display long time ago, stripped down Aquaero 6s with passive heatsinks, for a rough industrial aesthetic.

Attached mine with some Velcro, didn't want to drill any holes in the test bench.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Tomgang is rockin' TWO Aquaero 6s, not ONE - but TWO!
> 
> Lookin' good tech brother.
> 
> ...


Yes rockin two aquacomputer quadro 6 xt controllers, so it´s two top models. One for each system. It´s a great little controller. Exspensive, but they work really great.

Under standable you dont want to drill holes in your test bench.

Looking forward to get my system done and really getting to use it.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yes rockin two aquacomputer quadro 6 xt controllers, so it´s two top models. One for each system. It´s a great little controller. Exspensive, but they work really great.
> 
> Under standable you dont want to drill holes in your test bench.
> 
> Looking forward to get my system done and really getting to use it.


Yep I know they are a bit pricey, picked mine up in 2013 and another in 2015* also XT skus with displays just like yours*. Back then I was running custom water loops pumps and so many fans. Then I transitioned to simple air cooling and test benches, so now my Aquaero 6s are a bit overkill, but I kept them anyway.

Here's my other/older A6 purchased way back in 2013 - still going strong. 

Good Luck with your build Tomgang!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Yep I know they are a bit pricey, picked mine up in 2013 and another in 2015* also XT skus with displays just like yours*. Back then I was running custom water loops pumps and so many fans. Then I transitioned to simple air cooling and test benches, so now my Aquaero 6s are a bit overkill, but I kept them anyway.
> 
> Here's my other/older A6 purchased way back in 2013 - still going strong.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i think it will be great. Just need to take care of the bump on the road to completing it. That´s how it is, when you build something that´s not something most people would do.

Glad to here that your controllers are from 2013 and 2015. That gives me hope for i can keep my controllers for the entire life span of this build i exspect to be around 8 years.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Thanks, i think it will be great. Just need to take care of the bump on the road to completing it. That´s how it is, when you build something that´s not something most people would do.
> 
> Glad to here that your controllers are from 2013 and 2015. That gives me hope for i can keep my controllers for the entire life span of this build i exspect to be around 8 years.


Your build's complexity level is high and also brilliant, so expect a few speed bumps along the way. 

Once again, Great Luck!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Your build's complexity level is high and also brilliant, so expect a few speed bumps along the way.
> 
> Once again, Great Luck!


Yes I expect a few bumps. But there have been more than I had hoped for. But oh well, as long it works as intended in the end. I'm happy.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

So this is it. It´s done. The hardware side of it is complete, i only need a new second monitor and some light over the desk to be finish it. Now i only need to install software and drivers on the systems and i am ready for action. All RGB are now connected and cables are manage (well as good i now cut do it, cause there are a lot of cables to a dual system with rgb and stuff). So the desk setup is nothing special, but i dit what i cut do.

Well here are some image of the finish result. Again my crappy phone ruins to catch the good image. The RGB looks much better in real life and so do the system it self. I really need to think of a new phon. Now here is the finish result. What ever you like it or not. This is how it´s gonna be for now. I had to improvise on the little monitor, so i made the wood under it as a tempoary solution. Until i can get a second monitor to mach the other new one.



































So this is it. I am now officially moving away from X58.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 27, 2021)

That is awesome man! Really nice work there. I actually just ordered those same fans 5 minutes ago.. if they are the 3000s.

This will be my new X58 as well..


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That is awesome man! Really nice work there. I actually just ordered those same fans 5 minutes ago.. if they are the 3000s.
> 
> This will be my new X58 as well..


Thanks man. It was more work than first exspected, but it all works, it´s totally worfh the time spend on it.

About fans. Do you mean the Noctua IPPC fans? If that is what you mean. Then yes, the cpu fans are the 3000 RPM parts.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 27, 2021)

Just one machine can be a lot of work, tuning a chassis for two machines is pretty intense  But she turned out pretty nice man I really like that.

Yes I ordered a big n little setup for my FC140. My TY-143 had a stroke last night sometime between midnight and 730am 

I had my Le Grand Macho RT and TY-143 installed to try it out with that CPU.

That is my second Thermalright fan to die on me within a year so I have lost trust in them. My poor 5900 was sitting in the 90s when I found her still under full load


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just one machine can be a lot of work, tuning a chassis for two machines is pretty intense  But she turned out pretty nice man I really like that.
> 
> Yes I ordered a big n little setup for my FC140. My TY-143 had a stroke last night sometime between midnight and 730am
> 
> ...


It sure can be a lot of work to build to machines in to one case. But in the end, it turned out as i wanted it.

I cant say about thermalright fans. I have all ways only use corsair and noctua fans. Accept for some silverstone one´s back when i got X58. All have worked and performed great. I have never had a fan failure. Not prematurlig at least. I have replaced fans, but that´s because they got warned out. But Noctua will not let you down. They havent got there reputation out of nothing.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

A little bonus image. Here is the side, most people dont wanna show. The backside and all the cable. Taken in to account how many cables this build has, i think it turned out pretty good. Trust me, so many cables are hard to get to look nice.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2021)

That is freakin crazy and Cool at the same time I love it great job @Tomgang


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> That is freakin crazy and Cool at the same time I love it great job @Tomgang


Glad you like it. Now it's time to have some fun with this build


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> So this is it. It´s done.


Bitchin! 



Tomgang said:


> So this is it. I am now officially moving away from X58.


Aww, sad face...


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bitchin!
> 
> 
> Aww, sad face...


Thanks

Even I have to admit defeat with X58. It simply can't keep up any more for my needs in more than one way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Even I have to admit defeat with X58. It simply can't keep up any more for my needs in more than one way.


I know. It's just that it was such golden long-lasting platform, it's hard to let it go. Especially when the 6core 1366 CPU's are still good performers! For reference, I have been running CyperPunk2077 on a W3680 without problems.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I know. It's just that it was such golden long-lasting platform, it's hard to let it go. Especially when the 6core 1366 CPU's are still good performers! For reference, I have been running CyperPunk2077 on a W3680 without problems.


It has indeed been a a long lasting platform. I will keep X58 and make a retro gamer out of it, when I get time for it.

While It has performed well. It's no longer capable of doing the things, I need it to do. Also I am running out of memory now and then and I also need support for bigger drive capacity as boot drive and larger hdd. Also with the news about windows 11 needs that tmp 2.0, that really sealed X58 fate as no longer capable for my needs/wishes.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

Just a little video demo of system RGB, just a simple demo. Sorry about video quality is garbage and the breathing in the video.

I have dropped the vurtical gpu mount for the atx system, do to i had to make some changes. Can not be seen in the video. No matter what, I had to drop it, when I get a good gpu, do to high on the rtx cards. It can't be there do to the cpu cooler.

I got other heatsinks with a little fan for the nvme ssd. Those 980 pro are some running SSD's. So far good temp on the atx system. Today I will see what the temp are for the mini itx.

Mounted a adapter for sata hdd and SSD, to switch them on and off. Do to psu sends power to all cables no matter what system is on. That will be molex, pcie and sata devices. So I had to do it. Else one hdd would not be properly shut down by parking redhead before powering off, as it's not told by system to do so.

For the same reason, I have gettho mode some wiring to the fan controllers, so i can turn them of for the system not currently running.

Now here is the video. Nothing special. In the video only the atx system is on as that's where I control the RGB light from accept off cause the RGB memory on mini utx system. So far with the latest changes. It's running really great now.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2021)

@Tomgang how noisy are the cooler for your 980 Pro's and how good is temps now?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> @Tomgang how noisy are the cooler for your 980 Pro's and how good is temps now?


You can here the little fans. They are spinning at around 10000 rpm at full blast. It's not annoyingly loud, but I am not so noise sensitive. But it does have the little whining sound to them, I think some people would find it annoying.

But it's not a problem for me and thanks to the fancontrolleres I have in the system. I can run it passive, Semi-passiv or full active cooled. For now I run them Semi-passiv. So at ilde and low load they are not spinning at all. Ilde temp is 40 to 44 degrees in ilde passive cooled for the nand flash and controller hovering around 42 to 50 degrees. Full load it's 47 degrees and 57 degrees respectively for nand and controller. These temp are for atx system. I can't say about the mini itx yet and that's where the real heat problem is.

When fans are running, I can control them from around 2000 rpm and up to the 10000 rpm mark. It's voltage controlled. These heatsink does not support pwm despite having a 4 pin connector. There is only 3 pin in use. Voltage and rpm signal.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Just a little video demo of system RGB, just a simple demo. Sorry about video quality is garbage and the breathing in the video.
> 
> I have dropped the vurtical gpu mount for the atx system, do to i had to make some changes. Can not be seen in the video. No matter what, I had to drop it, when I get a good gpu, do to high on the rtx cards. It can't be there do to the cpu cooler.
> 
> ...


Dam you, I was checking my Skype account. I thought I was getting messages on Skype, yes I still use it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Dam you, I was checking my Skype account. I thought I was getting messages on Skype, yes I still use it.


Hahaha sorry . It hard to have friends and make a video at the same time. Constantly sending messages.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Hahaha sorry . It hard to have friends and make a video at the same time. Constantly sending messages.


It's cool. At least I don't feel old when another person confirms they still use Skype. I don't use zoom, and I've only used discord a few times.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> It's cool. At least I don't feel old when another person confirms they still use Skype. I don't use zoom, and I've only used discord a few times.


I dont feel old using Skype. But I do feel old for still using Winamp. You can see it in the video that it's open with another skin.

Well sometimes when it old and still works great. You just end op using that, instead of trying other software. For mp3 music playing. Nothing beats Winamp. Not even so many years after it came out.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I dont feel old using Skype. But I do feel old for still using Winamp. You can see it in the video that it's open with another skin.
> 
> Well sometimes when it old and still works great. You just end op using that, instead of trying other software. For mp3 music playing. Nothing beats Winamp. Not even so many years after it came out.


Wow I haven't heard of Winamp in awhile. I've never used it, had no need of it but some gamer only friends used to use it, i would hear them use it. I still use Firefox, i think only 5% of people use it.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Wow I haven't heard of Winamp in awhile. I've never used it, had no need of it but some gamer only friends used to use it, i would hear them use it. I still use Firefox, i think only 5% of people use it.


What a coincidence. I as well use Firefox. I hate Google Chrome and internet explorer is a security hassle these days. Egde I don't know why I don't use it. Again when I'm used to use some thing. I stick to what I like to use. I have not tried other browsers.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> What a coincidence. I as well use Firefox. I hate Google Chrome and internet explorer is a security hassle these days. Egde I don't know why I don't use it. Again when I'm used to use some thing. I stick to what I like to use. I have not tried other browsers.


Hahaha, I don't bother with other browsers. I tried to use Chrome but didn't like it. 
I customized the Firefox buttons at locations I liked and I couldn't do that with Chrome. Maybe Chrome can customize button locations but I couldn't find how too or couldn't find it. 1 hour later deleted Chrome, opened Firefox. 
Like you, I'll stick to what I'm happy with.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Great log there @Tomgang    Thanks for sharing!!   

Any further plans for the rig/s at all?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Great log there @Tomgang    Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Any further plans for the rig/s at all?


No only as mentioned. Better gpu as rtx 3080 ti and maybe rtx 3050 low profile cooler if that comes to desktop.

And a better matching second monitor. 

Else it is pretty much as I want it now.

Besides I have all ready spent more than enough money on it as it is now. Now it's time to spend money on other things like new furniture.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No only as mentioned. Better gpu as rtx 3080 ti and maybe rtx 3050 low profile cooler if that comes to desktop.
> 
> And a better matching second monitor.
> 
> ...


It's worth a post but you can always donate money to my PayPal or onlyfans.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> It's worth a post but you can always donate money to my PayPal or onlyfans.


Sorry no donations. My economy is all ready to empty after this build. I have saved up for years to make this build possible and not spend money on other things like going to other countries and such.

To get one thing, you will have to settle with not getting other things in return. Economic priorities sort of speak.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Sorry no donations. My economy is all ready to empty after this build. I have saved up for years to make this build possible and not spend money on other things like going to other countries and such.
> 
> To get one thing, you will have to settle with not getting other things in return. Economic priorities sort of speak.


At least sub to my onlyfan

Here's a picture of my onlyfan


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> At least sub to my onlyfan
> 
> Here's a picture of my onlyfan


Alright, happy now.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Alright, happy now.


Perfect, I'm happy


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Wow I haven't heard of Winamp in awhile. I've never used it, had no need of it but some gamer only friends used to use it, i would hear them use it. I still use Firefox, i think only 5% of people use it.



I use winamp almost daily still my top music player


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I use winamp almost daily still my top music player


The same here. It's my daily driver of music player software and has been for the last two decades.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No only as mentioned. Better gpu as rtx 3080 ti and maybe rtx 3050 low profile cooler if that comes to desktop.
> 
> And a better matching second monitor.
> 
> ...


It's sounds great to me mate!!  I look forward to the future updates!!      I think the Strix might be the better card, but think you'll pay through the nose for it...  Strix cards are always massively over priced I think sadly


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2021)

I've used WinAmp ever since I got it free on an old Boot Magazine Disc brilliant player for MP3's and the visualisations are good to relax to just put on a song sit back and watch while the brain dissipates into the ether


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

phill said:


> It's sounds great to me mate!!  I look forward to the future updates!!  I think the Strix might be the better card, but think you'll pay through the nose for it... Strix cards are always massively over priced I think sadly


Agreed Strix is an exspensive card. That is also why i have the tuf card as a second solution. 

There are actually one thing more i will change over time. That 4 TB wd red hdd. Will be replaced by a bigger HDD as original intented. But i am waiting hdd prises to go down first again.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 21, 2021)

It's really cool to see people excited for your build! So much badassery in such a small space


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It's really cool to see people excited for your build! So much badassery in such a small space


yeah. It´s nice that the hard work is apresiated. But i am also happy my self of cause. This has been a dream come true. When i can get a proper GPU. It gonna be great, for every thing i am going to do on this machine.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 25, 2021)

Here are the first benchmark of the system. Cinebench R23.

For 5600X i am limited by cooling and for 5950X i am limited by the EDC power limit. I´m trying to figure out how to by pass the 200 amp limit, cause that holding me back.

5600X stock




5600X PBO OC




5950X stock




5950X PBO OC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> It's worth a post but you can always donate money to my PayPal or *onlyfans*.





yotano211 said:


> At least sub to my onlyfan
> 
> Here's a picture of my onlyfan


Eww.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 27, 2021)

So i finally figured out how to by pass the power limit for 5950X. So here is what a none power limit and fine tuned 5950X can do on air cooling. CPU-Z bench and Cinebench R20/R23


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 2, 2021)

A little update. Until further notice, I have decided to put my gpu upgrade on hold. Believe me, I really want a new gpu, but my sence tells me that there are potential economic dangers ahead.

The reason is I see the world economy stability at little to fragile now and potentially cause a new financial crisis.

The US government fighting over the dedt ceiling is stupid and dangerous.
China Evergrande's economic troubles and there potential collapse that could trigger financial hardship in China and spread out in China and the world. The the Chinese General economic slow down i find worrying to.

The energy crisis in Europe on gas and power is troublesome and I live in Europe.
Inflation and stagflation with the interest rate problems together with central banks potential troubled to control it.
Housing markets around the world is sky high and a fall cut end ugly.
Stock market is probably overvalued and highly nervous right now. So a sell out is apselutely possible with all the bad news comming out lately.
Around the world and in my country as well, it's hard to get workers so a overheated market is in the process of happening. Just see what troubles it gives UK now with the petrol delivery problem.
General problems in getting things shipped.
Dedt has grown up under the corona crisis and I a nervous for that as well.
For not to forget that the government financial guard dog in my country has just warned about a potential financial crisis. Maybe not so bad as the 2008 crisis, but still something rather grim.

There are just to many reasons why the global market cut get hit by a new financial crisis right now and the comming months ahead. So I find it needed to save money and try to prepare for a new crisis and get my savings growing in stead of using. The new pc have empty my savings a lot.

There is a good news as well. The pc in it self, working great. No troubles after I fixed the last bugs.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 25, 2021)

Stay tuned. If everything goes to plan. Next week I will have a brand new EVGA rtx 3080 FTW3 ultra gaming card none TI comming to my door. So yeah not a TI card. My economy simply can't handle the price tag and given my statement above, I will not risk empty my account to much and a financial crisis hitting the world short after.

But with a rtx 3080, that's still a significant upgrade over my current gtx 1660 super and the best part i got the rtx 3080 to near msrp thanks to my friend that hooked me up with this card as he works in a electronics store.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Can't wait to see the pics @Tomgang !!


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Can't wait to see the pics @Tomgang !!


What pic?

No pic for the tpu team...

Well maybe not...


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> What pic?
> 
> No pic for the tpu team...
> 
> Well maybe not...


It's hardware, it should be law in TPU land to show hardware off!!


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 25, 2021)

phill said:


> It's hardware, it should be law in TPU land to show hardware off!!


Well I have broken the law before and I can do it again  

Rules are meant to be broken...

Besides pictures of nake hardware is illegal to post right?


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Well I have broken the law before and I can do it again
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken...
> 
> Besides pictures of nake hardware is illegal to post right?


You could always cover the rude bits


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 25, 2021)

phill said:


> You could always cover the rude bits


Yeah I could cover the dirty parts


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 2, 2021)

It here, my new GPU. Say hello to EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 ULTRA. Now it´s out with the GTX 1660 SUPER and in with a proper GPU. i will post more image, when it is in my pc. Dont know when throw.
Thanks to a friend of mine, i got this card to nearly MSRP price.

Mean while enjoy some image of the card it self.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 4, 2021)

So i´m back with an update and i will tell a little bit of what i have done to make it work with 2 systems and 1 psu and of cause show of the new gpu in the system.

So the problem with the psu is no matter if 1 or bofh systems are turned on. It sends power out to all sata and molex cable. That means bofh my fan controllers will all ways be on and all fans are spinning and the same goes for sata HDD/SSD. That´s not something i can live with as it is waste of power, wear and tear on components.

So here is what i dit to by pass those problems.

First i got my hands on a simple sata controller with on/switch for op to 4 drives and 3 are in use now. This allows me to turn on only the needed drives or no sata drives at all. Saving bofh power and wear and tear at the same time. Also minimisses HDD spin up and down times and making them last longer. So on the image below you seed the little simple controller. Got it on amazone.de if any one would want to know.




Here is what i dit to control power to fan controllers. I simply took 2 molex exstention cables and cut the 12 volt wire and made it longer and put a on/off switch be tween that wire so i can cut power to the controller not in use. Home made by me.





A look from back of the pc, so the switch´s can be seen on sata controller and my home made solution to fan controllers.




For all the Lian Li Uni fan SL120 i use 2 controllers to control the RGB. Yes i know first image has the controller turned down, i had to do it so some cable cut reach the controller and connect properly. The seconds controller is hitten behind a closure normaly to hide wire mess. But here you get it unsesored. The controller is at the buttom of the image.






Next up is another problem that needed fixed. Dark Hero only has 2 USB 2.0 headers and i need 3 (2 for the rgb controllers to fans and 1 for the fan controller). So i got a USB 2.0 splitter. Again up side down so cables cut connect properly and there is one left if i feel like to more upgrades in the future.





Lastly the new NVMe SSD coolers with fans. The little mini-itx system has one as well, but cant be seen as it is hidden by GPU and a PCIe riser cable.




And now for the GPU.

I had to re wire more 8 pins cables as this card needs 3 8 pins. So before and after.







Rear side with new GPU




And a few image with the GPU in it.











That was all.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2021)

Now you just need to teach it the three laws and you'll be fine


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Now you just need to teach it the three laws and you'll be fine


What 3 laws, if I may ask?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> What 3 laws, if I may ask?



Probably the 3 laws of robotics
1: Never harm a human
2: obey humans
3: don't harm itself. 

Just guessing LOL.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 5, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Probably the 3 laws of robotics
> 1: Never harm a human
> 2: obey humans
> 3: don't harm itself.
> ...


Ah i see. Reminds me of Robocop directives.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see. Reminds me of Robocop directives.


Actually they come from the author Isaac Asimov 

First Law: A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
Second Law: A robot must obey the orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
Third Law: A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.

strange as it sounds these have been around since 1942


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 6, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Actually they come from the author Isaac Asimov
> 
> First Law: A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> Second Law: A robot must obey the orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
> ...


Ah i see. Haven't seen that before. Guess I have now.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see. Haven't seen that before. Guess I have now.


Have you ever watched the movie I-Robot with Will Smith in it


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> So i´m back with an update and i will tell a little bit of what i have done to make it work with 2 systems and 1 psu and of cause show of the new gpu in the system.
> 
> So the problem with the psu is no matter if 1 or bofh systems are turned on. It sends power out to all sata and molex cable. That means bofh my fan controllers will all ways be on and all fans are spinning and the same goes for sata HDD/SSD. That´s not something i can live with as it is waste of power, wear and tear on components.
> 
> ...


I think the question on everyone's mind and I hope I haven't asked it after someone else has but, Can it really run Crysis??









I'll get my coat.....

I hope its running whatever you game on, buttery smooth!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Have you ever watched the movie I-Robot with Will Smith in it


Love that film


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 7, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Have you ever watched the movie I-Robot with Will Smith in it


Yes I have watched I-robot a long time ago. A good movie, but don't remember if these words where in the movie.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 7, 2021)

phill said:


> I think the question on everyone's mind and I hope I haven't asked it after someone else has but, Can it really run Crysis??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it can't run Crysis as I don't have it. But I'm sure it can run Crysis remastered I do have. But haven't tried it yet. Right now it's Far Cry 6 I game and that runs just fine maxed out and I can tell it a noticeable change from gtx 1660 super to rtx 3080.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm glad you notice the difference my good sir!!  I'm be utterly horrified if you didn't!    Thanks for the posting of the card, glad you finally have one!!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 7, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm glad you notice the difference my good sir!!  I'm be utterly horrified if you didn't!    Thanks for the posting of the card, glad you finally have one!!


Haha yeah I would be rather disappointed if there was no difference at all.

Yeah its nice to finnally have one. Not gonna upgrade when 4000 series comes. I need my economy to recover from all this speeding freenzy. So 2022 will be a boring year when it comes to spending money. But that's how it is. You can't just use and not save as well or you put your self in dangerous position when you need savings the most.

And you are welcome. You asked for a project thread a while a go. But I think I am finishs now with the system. There is only new second monitor and a new hdd more. That is all that is missing now. But that will take some time before going to happen. Now it's time to recover my economy.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 11, 2021)

With a new GPU, are here a few Time spy/firestrike benchmark. Time spy cpu benchmark scale really bad with all these cores/thread and that has a negative effect on the cpu score. GPU is maxed out while CPU just has PBO on and no other ajustment or fine tuning as CPU score dosent count that much in 3Dmark benches.

Fire strike total score is 39504








						I scored 39 504 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 LHR x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Fire strike Extreme total score is 22762








						I scored 22 762 in Fire Strike Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 LHR x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Fire strike ultra total score is 12261








						I scored 12 261 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 LHR x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Time spy total score is 18207








						I scored 18 207 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 LHR x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 20, 2021)

Now that christmas is fast approaching. I setup my pc for some christmas celebration. Just as all ways, image are in bad quality as my phone sucks. But try look pass that.












A short video of it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2021)

Where did you download that fireplace desktop @Tomgang ?

Edit: Okay, never mind, I seen your other post regarding this YouTube video.   

Pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 21, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Where did you download that fireplace desktop @Tomgang ?
> 
> Edit: Okay, never mind, I seen your other post regarding this YouTube video.
> 
> Pretty damn awesome!


Thanks. I do like how it turned out. RGB rainbow puke, can be used for something that sets a mood up as well.

Might gonna playing with the RGB coluer some more. Like try with some green amorhe red.


----------



## Tomgang (May 2, 2022)

There is not so much news since last post. Inflation and war in Europe and the nasty economy risk of a recession. Force me to hold back on spending frenzy.

But I got a second Psu as a back up unit for my system. For those wunder why I dit it because it's a unique psu that supports running 2 systems on 1 psu. But this is the only one capable of doing it as far I know. So if my current psu dies and can no longer be buying it again in a few years. It will render my system useless or at least only one system can be used at the time. So I jumped the safe way with a back up unit.

But I played around with my 5950X and I actually got all 16 cores to be able to reach at least 5 ghz and the 3 best cores up to 5.25 ghz and it seems to be stable. While at more heavy load maintaining a clock of around 4.6 ghz on all cores like in prime 95. I think that's desent for an aircooled 5950X. However everything above 5.25 ghz and it crashed with even a light load. It can boot to windows, but crashes as soon I just open a game. All in all I am fairly pleased with my 5950X a. D the combination of cooling. It has taken me way far than I hab hoped for. The downside is the power consumption of 1.2 gigawatts the Flux capacitor need to allow my 5950X to reach these clock speeds. More seriously power consumption at full load seems to be 200 to 210 watt compared to stock 142 watt. But still a Saint compare to what a 12900KS swallows stock

Prime 95 load it reaches temp of 73 degrees celsius with all core load and up to 78 degrees Celsius with the single core boost. Well what you expect with clocks of up to 5.25 ghz.










I can also say almost a year now after I build it. It has run great with no hiccups or problems besides those that are my own fault with example failed overclocking.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 3, 2022)

Hi @Tomgang, I have a question if I may,

How do manage to have one keyboard and one mouse and work with two different systems?

Also thanks for sharing your great project,

Subscribed as well.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 3, 2022)

@Tomgang just noticed, your Fabric clock is desynced all the way down at 900MHz. 3200 RAM not too fast but the 900MHz IF is leaving a lot of performance on the table


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2022)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi @Tomgang, I have a question if I may,
> 
> How do manage to have one keyboard and one mouse and work with two different systems?
> 
> ...


I use this switch. Is has a wired button you just push to switch between two systems. It does not switch automatically, it's done manually. But it's cheap and it works well the 10 months I have used it now. 









						2 x 4 USB 3.2 Gen1 Peripheral Sharing Switch - US234, ATEN Peripheral Switches
					

ATEN US234 is a 2-port USB 3.2 Gen1 peripheral sharing device that allows users to share four USB devices between 2 different computers. US234 is USB 3.2 Gen1 compliant, which can support data transfer rate up to 5Gbps and backwards compatible with USB 2.0 and USB1.1. It is perfect for...




					www.aten.com


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
Nice  

Good luck with that g910 keyboard numbers pad when to shit in short time on mine and I dumped it on craigslist got another g710+.


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @Tomgang just noticed, your Fabric clock is desynced all the way down at 900MHz. 3200 RAM not too fast but the 900MHz IF is leaving a lot of performance on the table


Hmm the 900 mhz must be a fail read. But you are right, there still are a problem. IF clock is to low. Is 1600 and shut be 1800 mhz. That is now fixed.


----------



## Tomgang (May 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice
> 
> Good luck with that g910 keyboard numbers pad when to shit in short time on mine and I dumped it on craigslist got another g710+.


Thanks. So far after nearly a year of use. No problems to report with G910 keyboard. Infact i am happy with it.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Thanks. So far after nearly a year of use. No problems to report with G910 keyboard. Infact i am happy with it.


Hi,
Yeah mine took a couple years before it started messing up 
Weight/ size wise 910 is a giant feather compared to 710+ logi.. must of cut a lot of build corners it seems to me.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Of course rgb rainbow puke and crappy software needed for 910 that 710+ doesn't need.


----------



## Tomgang (May 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Of course rgb rainbow puke and crappy software needed for 910 that 710+ doesn't need.


Most RGB needs software to control it. No news there. What ever it is my fans, keyboard, motherboard, memory or gpu. It all needs software what ever it is crappy or not. Personally I don't think it's crappy. 

If anything, asus software is crappy for RGB. At times, specially after an update, it has trouble recognizing my memory modules. Meaning not control of RGB on memory. A restart typically fix it throw. But I have not had any problems with Logitech software. It works better than asus RGB software for sure.

But it don't like RGB, do choose things with on the first place.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 20, 2022)

A little Update i am considering to do an upgrade next year. I am considering it and not any more than that for now. I am considering it becasue as of september i am finish paying of my car loan and that free up more money for fun. However i am only considering it because the world is a very unstable place right now. An economic crisis is loming with a recession here in Europa i live do to a very possible energy crisis on gaz (because mr. Put in the trash, might close of gaz supply to europe for good) and electricity do to economic and climate problems. So that means the risk of i loosing my job in the coming time is increased and do lose my job, this upgrade plan goes down the drain with it.

So now to my plan.

For ATX i am considering this upgrade:

CPU: Zen 4 7950X
Cooling: i hope i can reuse my curent Noctua cooler.
Motherboard: properly Asus crosshair hero X670
Memory: i have not yet desided on this. But properly 32 GB of ram at least.
GPU: RTX 4080

For mini-itx:

GPU: NVIDIA RTX A2000
Storage: WD RED 14 TB HDD

About the RTX A2000. I know it has a horrible price value to performance, but it´s the only thing on the market that would be a significant upgrade over my GTX 1650 that also comes with a Low profile cooler that also has more vram. RT 6400 is out just because of vram and is not really any faster and GTX 1630 is just a bad money grabbing joke from Nvidia and RTX 3050 does not seems to come in a low profile version either and based on that i dont think RTX 4050 would neither come in a Low profile card. So that really only left RTX A2000 back as an option, all throw it´s an exspensive option sadly.

Also what might kill this of beside maybe loosing my job would be PSU compability. PCIe gen 5 boards comes with new connection and so does RTX 4000 series, but i hope after marked cards would still come with 8 or 6 pin connectors. Cause changing PSU is not an option with a dual system, unless some one makes a new PSU for dual system with PCIe 5 compatability and how high do you think that chance is?

I might end only replacing GPU´s or nothing if i lose my job. No matter what it will not happen before in 2023. I need to save up more yet and i want to wait for some time before jumping on Zen 4 as new platform means new risk of early troubles like memory first gen Zen had do to the change to DDR5 for Zen 4.

That´s all for now.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 13, 2022)

Zen 4 has so far been dropped. I can see my economy is not geared to handle both zen 4, new gpu's and inflation at the same time. There are a a limit to what is feasible. 

So for now I will settle with new gpu's and maybe a new hdd, to replace my older 4 tb wd red. It's beginning to be at a critical point with storage left on it. 

So today I have just ordered a RTX A2000 gpu, that will replace my current gtx 1650 and then I will have to wait and see with RTX 4080 and a bigger hdd. We are still in difficult amd unstable times. So a economic meltdown can happen. Meaning I don't find it wise to burn of to much at the same time. 

So that was an update for now. Besides new gpu's and hdd. Nothing new is planed for the next half to a whole year


----------



## freeagent (Sep 13, 2022)

Yup I will probably get a 4080 and a PSU, my oldest boy can have my Ampere


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Yup I will probably get a 4080 and a PSU, my oldest boy can have my Ampere


Yeah. Rtx 4080 is the spot for my price point. TI cards is just to expensive and lower tier like rtx 4070 has to little vram for my needs.

But I am keeping my psu. Well 1200 watt should be enough and I am literally not in a position for any other psu, as the one I have now, is the only psu capable of running two systems at the same time.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

This thread was part of the reason I went with a dual system rig. The 719 I got was super cheap and ended up being my camera/media rig for security and the living room tv. Still a work in progress but it's getting there!







Yeah, messy, but I've got a bunch of other projects that need attending to. Big thank you for the inspiration @Tomgang!


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 13, 2022)

Toothless said:


> This thread was part of the reason I went with a dual system rig. The 719 I got was super cheap and ended up being my camera/media rig for security and the living room tv. Still a work in progress but it's getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome. All ways glad this can inspire others. 

One quick way to get some of cable away. Simply unscrew the hdd's and turn them 180 degrees around. Then you can have power and sata cable on the backside of the case and free you from some of cables. That's what I have done with my hdd. 

Also funny to see a hybrid system. Meaning one mashine is watercooled, while the other is aircooled. That makes your system kind of unique on its own way. I have not seen any other dual system that has water and air cooling combined. Not that I would not say, they are out there. But never seen one posted. 

So I would say the system we have is unique both of them. Mine for being purely aircooled and yours for being both. That's refreshing, cause all I see on YouTube or other media, are all custom watercooled or at least using an aio on both systems.


----------



## ADB1979 (Sep 13, 2022)

@Tomgang, having looked through this thread at your pictures, I have to wonder why your front fans are blowing air in, and then immediately being exhausted by the side fans 

Surely it would be better to have the side fans blowing air IN... i get that it wont be as attractive, but it surely would improve your temps and / or fan speeds.!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> You are welcome. All ways glad this can inspire others.
> 
> One quick way to get some of cable away. Simply unscrew the hdd's and turn them 180 degrees around. Then you can have power and sata cable on the backside of the case and free you from some of cables. That's what I have done with my hdd.
> 
> ...


The HDDs are before I found out the bottom bracket can pop out, and the fan was added as a temp fix to the hot-running ITX at the bottom. That all needs to get moves around and that's the plan.

SSD for the top rig is gonna get covered and fixed later down the road, with my Titan eventually going back in with the overclocked 6900k. (hence the AIO on top) I am debating on a long-hosed AIO for the bottom build but that's out of the question for the time being. 

I'll post pics eventually when it's finished.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2022)

Don't mean to get this off topic, but @Toothless , how is your fiancé doing man?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 13, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Don't mean to get this off topic, but @Toothless , how is your fiancé doing man?


She's been doing good! We got married a little after the post and she's prepping for the next round of chemo. Been making sure she gets all the easy stuff around the house and resting.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

ADB1979 said:


> @Tomgang, having looked through this thread at your pictures, I have to wonder why your front fans are blowing air in, and then immediately being exhausted by the side fans
> 
> Surely it would be better to have the side fans blowing air IN... i get that it wont be as attractive, but it surely would improve your temps and / or fan speeds.!


You are far from the only one, pointing out that. 

It's on purpose, it is like that. The side fans is controlled by the mini-itx system. Front intake fans by the atx system. So front fans are not turning when only mini-itx and then both systems are running, I can with the fan controller, turn off the side fans independently of the other fans, so they are not ruining airflow. 

This was just one of many design features I had to take in to account when designing and building this pc. But there are fully taken care of that. Do don't worry.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

Well here it is. RTX A2000, now that RTX 3050 dit not come in a mini-itx version. I will have to settle with this. Well besides pricing, it´s not so bad. Now i will also have have the benefit from nvidia quadro exclusive fetures. So this will make my mini-itx system a desnt workstation now also. i will not post image with card in the system, That will have to wait when or if i also get a RTX 4080.

Don´t mind the mouse. It´s just there for size comparison.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Well here it is. RTX A2000, now that RTX 3050 dit not come in a mini-itx version. I will have to settle with this. Well besides pricing, it´s not so bad. Now i will also have have the benefit from nvidia quadro exclusive fetures. So this will make my mini-itx system a desnt workstation now also. i will not post image with card in the system, That will have to wait when or if i also get a RTX 4080.
> 
> Don´t mind the mouse. It´s just there for size comparison.
> 
> ...



Definitely a cute little card. Hopefully with the gpu crash it didn't hurt the wallet too much.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Definitely a cute little card. Hopefully with the gpu crash it didn't hurt the wallet too much.


It did hurt a little bit. A2000 is not a cheap card compared to its performance, but there are litterly not any options out there. There rx 6400 but that is not worth replacing gtx 1650 for thst and all low profile low power cards besides a2000 only has 4 gb vram or less. At least I got it to the msrp price of 450 USD. so not cheap, but at least not scalper price.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> It did hurt a little bit. A2000 is not a cheap, but at least I got it to the msrp price at 450 USD. so not cheap, but at least not scalper price.



Isn't it similar to a 3060? Consider your need for SFF doesn't sound too bad and a massive improvement on that 1650 I'm sure. 

We are probably a year out from any nextgen sff options anyway if there even is any. Nvidia is relaunching a 3060 it seems as it is smh.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Isn't it similar to a 3060? Consider your need for SFF doesn't sound too bad and a massive improvement on that 1650 I'm sure.


Performance is some ware between rtx 3050 and 3060.i guess in a gaming card renaming, we could call it a rtx 3050 ti.

Yes definitely at good performance boost over 1650. Specially because my 1650 is the slowest of the 1650 with only gddr5 vram.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Performance is some ware between rtx 3050 and 3060.i guess in a gaming card renaming, we could call it a rtx 3050 ti.



I have a really low wattage 3050ti in my laptop honestly it isn't bad at all for 1080p gaming especially with DLSS.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have a really low wattage 3050ti in my laptop honestly it isn't bad at all for 1080p gaming especially with DLSS.


I guess a RTX 3050 TI desktop varint then for A2000. And no with DLSS it will prolonge the lifespan of my A2000. GTX 1650 dosent support DLSS and only has 4 GB vram. That only make 1650 upsolete this much faster. So all in all, despite the high price. I think A2000 is still a good buy and will last me longer than 1650. With more vram and DLSS support + the benefit a professional features this card has, that normal rtx card dosent have, gives me as well. Also with electricity prices we have in europe where i live, the low 70 watt rating is also a nice benefit for my electricity bill.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> It did hurt a little bit. A2000 is not a cheap card compared to its performance, but there are litterly not any options out there. There rx 6400 but that is not worth replacing gtx 1650 for thst and all low profile low power cards besides a2000 only has 4 gb vram or less. At least I got it to the msrp price of 450 USD. so not cheap, but at least not scalper price.



For about 100USD more you could have gotten the 6GB variant from ProShop and it's even in stock: https://www.proshop.dk/Grafikkort/PNY-NVIDIA-RTX-A2000-Black-6GB-GDDR6-RAM-Grafikkort/2994355

But it's really sad to see no one has remade RX 6700 series or RTX 3050/60 as a ITX card this time around.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> For about 100USD more you could have gotten the 6GB variant from ProShop and it's even in stock: https://www.proshop.dk/Grafikkort/PNY-NVIDIA-RTX-A2000-Black-6GB-GDDR6-RAM-Grafikkort/2994355
> 
> But it's really sad to see no one has remade RX 6700 series or RTX 3050/60 as a ITX card this time around.


Hahaha funny you mention Proshop. Cause that's exactly where I got it from. Just this one in stead as it is a bit cheaper. 






						Lenovo NVIDIA RTX A2000 - 6GB GDDR6 RAM - Grafikkort | Billig
					

4.058,00 kr. Grafikkort, RTX A2000, 6 GB GDDR6, PCIe 4.0 x16, 4 x Mini DisplayPort, OEM, brun kasse, for ThinkCentre M75t Gen 2; ThinkStation P350; P520; P620; P720; P920.




					www.proshop.dk


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2022)

Is it a little messy? Yes.

Is that white electrical tape since I don't have a fan L bracket? Yes, and it's very secure.

Am I happy with the outcome? Definitely.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 14, 2022)

Just a little teaser for what comes next...
However this also means, Zen 4 upgrade is not going to happen. Only GPU and a HDD upgrade and then i will run with this config for alt least the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 17, 2022)

So here it is. My final upgrade and form for this pc the coming 2-3 years. There will not be spend more on this pc for a good while now. Only a Zen 4 or intel meteor lake CPU could have made this pc even better. But as stated before, i chose to stay on Zen 3 because of economic reasons, but also because zen 3 is a cpu platform that is easy to air cool. Intel alder/metoer lake and Zen 4 is aircoolings nightmare so far i have seen do to heat and power consumption and i will be staying on aircooling. That was always the goal for this machine. So while i desided to stay on Zen 3. I am going all out on GPU this time around as i got cheated with ampere not getting the card i really wanted and the GPU apocalypse.  So yes, this time i got the GPU i wanted and then some.

So what has happened.
I upgraded storage with a new WD RED PRO 16 TB HD and a older 8 TB HDD i had laying around. So the buttom two drives is for the mini-itx system and the 2 drives above it, is for atx-system. I added another on/off switch controller (each controller can maximum have 4 sat drives connected at a time and there are now 5 sata drives) so i can turn all sata HDD/SSD on or off when not in use or needed.
As all ready known, i upgraded mini-itx little GTX 1650 to a sweet little RTX A2000 GPU. I nice upgrade for sure.
For atx-system i upgrade GPU from EVGA RTX 3080 FTW 3 ULTRA GAMING 10 GB to a ASUS RTX 4090 TUF OC 24 GB. Now thats a proper GPU upgrade
And staying on Zen 3 for bofh system.

So here are some image of it all and yes that 4090 is a big and fat boi.

















Here is before and after upgrade and some more details. That new PCIe gen 5 connector to GPU is an eyesore. I will try to find a better solution for this in time.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

I can´t just leave this with out some benchmark. A site note: RTX 4090 scales better with 5950X than i hoped for. But there are still in some cases where my 5950X is a CPU bottleneck. So if you are on AM4 and want RTX 4090. I will reccoment to go for 5800X3D. That is the only AM4 cpu that is capable of feeding a RTX 4090. Specially if you are planing for 1440P high FPS gaming. For 4K you can get away with Zen 3 cpu, but cpu bottle can still happen depending on game. I will not reccoment to go for a RTX 4090 on AM4 unless you have or get a 5800X3D. Else you need a Zen 4 or Raptor lake CPU to feed it, specially below 4K.

5600X/RTX A2000


























5950X and RTX 4090. 3Dmark scales awfully with 5950X with so many cores so scores are hold back and in some test 5950X bottleneck my RTX 4090.













w









So this is how the new GPU´s performing on Zen 3 systems.


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Amazing @Tomgang !!  Thank you for sharing the work and results!   

Most importantly, are you enjoying it??!


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Amazing @Tomgang !!  Thank you for sharing the work and results!
> 
> Most importantly, are you enjoying it??!


You are welcome and yes I am apselutely enjoying it now.

The only thing I can think of that would make it better. Was if amd released at 5950X3D. That would make the last thing to perfection besides that awful new adapter nvidia has made. I hate it and just waiting for to replace it for something nicer and safer, that is not a firehazaard.


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> You are welcome and yes I am apselutely enjoying it now.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would make it better. Was if amd released at 5950X3D. That would make the last thing to perfection besides that awful new adapter nvidia has made. I hate it and just waiting for to replace it for something nicer and safer, that is not a firehazaard.


Can completely understand that mate.  I've seen a few videos on issues problems or anything else you can imagine but it still baffles me why they made the plug so small and so on..  

I'm glad I'm not gunning for a 40 series card at the moment, I hope that if anything happens to the power adaptors that ALL cards produced and sold will be re done with whatever new thing they decide to replace it with, because I don't believe this is at all good for Nvidia and I'm shocked that AMD would willingly go the same route.  I'm sorry to say for me, "better the devil you know" or "if its not broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Can completely understand that mate.  I've seen a few videos on issues problems or anything else you can imagine but it still baffles me why they made the plug so small and so on..
> 
> I'm glad I'm not gunning for a 40 series card at the moment, I hope that if anything happens to the power adaptors that ALL cards produced and sold will be re done with whatever new thing they decide to replace it with, because I don't believe this is at all good for Nvidia and I'm shocked that AMD would willingly go the same route.  I'm sorry to say for me, "better the devil you know" or "if its not broke, don't fix it!"


Yeah. That adapter is a stupid thing to do. It looks ugly and up to 600 watt throw that little thing. A normal 8 pin is 150 watt max as far I know.

And make it so small and fragile is beyond my imagination. As soon there are alternative connectors to get. I am throwing that fire hazard out.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2022)

I really don't know what they where thinking but here we are  

How are you finding the card otherwise @Tomgang ??


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 12, 2022)

phill said:


> I really don't know what they where thinking but here we are
> 
> How are you finding the card otherwise @Tomgang ??


In short I returned the card and now I am waiting for a gigabyte ditto to arrive.

Longer explaining. The card was great in all aspects. Silent, looks good, running cool and so on. But it had 1 annoying flaw. Really bad coil whine, so out it was. It was sad cause I else really liked the card, but I hate coil whine and this card had the worst and loudest coil whine I have ever experienced from any gpu.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 12, 2022)

phill said:


> I really don't know what they where thinking but here we are
> 
> How are you finding the card otherwise @Tomgang ??


Looks like i ma a bit more lucky with the gigabyte cards. It still has coil whine and you can here it. But it´s not as loud as the asus card.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Looks like i ma a bit more lucky with the gigabyte cards. It still has coil whine and you can here it. But it´s not as loud as the asus card.


Glad to hear it mate, what model Gigabyte card did you go for ??  

Was it the Asus Tuf card you had previously??


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 12, 2022)

phill said:


> Glad to hear it mate, what model Gigabyte card did you go for ??
> 
> Was it the Asus Tuf card you had previously??


Yes asus rtx 4090 tuf oc was what I had before.

I managed to get a gigabyte geforce rtx 4090 gaming oc. But it was not a matter what I wanted, but what I could get. 4090 is still not that easy to get, at least not the good models. I would rather like to get the asus tuf card. Better in the other aspect, besides coil whine. The Gigabyte card has more noisy fans, feels cheaper as the cover over cooler is plastic and makes the card less stiff, on the tuf card it is all metal and gives a more nice high end feeling to it. So besides the coil whine, the tuf card is the better card. 

Hornestly if evga still made 4090, evga had been in my pc again just like with my 3080 card. But they don't so I have to settle with other choices.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah. That adapter is a stupid thing to do. It looks ugly and up to 600 watt throw that little thing. A normal 8 pin is 150 watt max as far I know.
> 
> And make it so small and fragile is beyond my imagination. As soon there are alternative connectors to get. I am throwing that fire hazard out.


You might want to hold off on that nVidia has been saying they'll cancel your warranty if you use any but their own adaptor and shit happens


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 14, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> You might want to hold off on that nVidia has been saying they'll cancel your warranty if you use any but their own adaptor and shit happens


Nvidia ain't gonna dictate what I shall do or not. They have all ready been enough of a greedy bastards with their gpu prices. Now they want to force us to use there garbage adapter as well. No thanks. 

There adapter has shown to be a fire hazard and it's ugly, I hate it. I am still going to use a new cable as soon its arrived. 

But thanks for the warning throw I was aware of the nvidia no warranty bs.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 3, 2022)

This i think will be the last update for this system. I am now consider this build as complete and finish. I finnally have my dream build as i want it. A few things has changed, hence why this post comes up.

The Asus RTX 4090 TUF i got, coil whine way to much. So returned it and got this gigabyte card in stead.



Also a solution for Nvidias ugly ass adaptor finnally arrived. Goodbye eyesore.










The lonely Crucial MX300 sata SSD, got a friend as well, in form of a Samsung EVO 870 4 TB sata drive.




As last year, i made a christmas theme i will be running over this christmas. Not much has changed since last time, but it really gives a nice mood and i can just as well put that rainbow vomit to good use.


















So this is how my complete system spec are as of now and will be for the comming years.

ATX
CPU: Ryzen 9 5950X
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax black with Noctua IPPC 3000 RPM fans (1 140 mm and 1 120 mm)
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero X570
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z royal silver 3600 MHz 32 GB CL 14-15-15-36 1.45 volts (4 x 8 GB running dual channel and dual rank)
GPU: Gigabyte RTX 4090 Gaming OC
storage: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB for OS, Samsung 980 PRO 2 TB + Crucial MX300 2 TB sata SSD for games only, WD gold 14 TB HDD + WD black 8 TB HDD for storage
OS: Windows 10 PRO 64 bits

Mini-itx
CPU: Ryzen 5 5600X
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4a with replaced brown fan with a ditto in chromax black
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z royal gold 3600 MHz 32 GB CL 14-15-15-36 1.45 volts (2 x 16 GB running dual channel and dual rank)
GPU: RTX A2000 6 GB
Storage: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB for OS, Samsung EVO 870 4 TB sata SSD for games, WD RED PRO 16 TB HDD + WD red 4 TB HDD for storage
OS: Windows 10 PRO 64 bits

Other stuff
PSU: Phanteks Revolt X 1200W single PSU powering bofh systems
Case: Phanteks Enthoo 719/LUXE 2 black
primary monitor: Asus 27" TUF VG27AQL1A
Case Fans: Lian LI Unifan 120 MM black 1 gen fans with stock controller for RGB light
Fan controller: 2 x aquacomputer aquaero 6 xt with all fans connected to this and none to motherboards.
All nvme ssd has a cooler with a active fan.
Mouse: Logitech G903 Lightspeed
Keyboard: Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum
soundsystem: Logitech Z906

So this is the final complete build. So with that, i will just say Merry christmas and a happy new year. Mean while i will game like crazy on this machine from here on and off cause do some productive work as well. This is now truly a gaming beast (amd please release 5950X3D) and a very capable workstation. Over and out.


----------

